# Something just felt off ...



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So I can't get this guy out of my mind. .It usually takes a lot to get me freaked but wednesday this guy had me bugging out.. decided to hit up a local park that has a couple lakes to do some late night catfishing.. while there with no success getting a cat to bite I look across the lake and see a very dim light. . Suprised since we were the only cars there we just kepts fishing.. not long after we gave up on the cats and started bassing crossing the drive to check out some construction they where doing in the another lake.. with luck I landed this fiesty fellow on the second cast pass the do not cross tape.







After a bunch of weeds and no fish we moved across the drive back to the lake we started..noticing the light was gone I didn't think much of it.. scanned the shoreline seen no one and decided to go to the right. .we fished the shore to about yards down from where we crossed to this bend in the lake..thats when the night silence broke to a odd yell of the word "hey guys!!!".. after seeing no one and with ur backs to the woods and not knowing where the yell came from we started back down the shoreline we just came from fishing it.. that's when we noticed that dim light agian and began hearing the muttering of multiple people..sitting at a bench right where we crossed was a guy just one guy with his bike. No poles just a solar light stuck into the ground and his bike leaning agianst the bench.. so we took a wide bearth around him..as we were heading back to the shore line I hear a dog and him yelling at the dog.. thing is for the growls coming it sounded like a big dog... I was only 20 feet away and my headlamp casted light well to him... there was no dog. So casually I greet him to get a loud low rumbling incomprehensible reply.. shrugging it off as him drunk (local fireworks was that night) we continued to fish with a curious I on this man of many voices as he sat there carrying on.. to who no clue.. 200 yards down I look back .lights gone... finally can fish with ease.. we started walking the treeline back to the back of the lake..got there decided it was late so we made our way back to the cars fishing them... got out of the trees and around a bend when something huge splashed.. so instantly we stopped and had our lines in the water... thats when I noticed that light agian.. in the treelines just where we were... moving closer..until disappearing maybe 30ft from us... that's when I looked at my buddy and said I'm getting out of here.... Im suprised I didn't give myself whiplash looking over my shoulder... all got to say...was something was seriously off with the guy I'm talking severe case of split personality.... and I'm glad I had a buddy there to fish with!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I would have been at a pace just short of sprinting lol. That is creepy for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

This is why I "carry" "backup" at all time


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Another one of Knox Counties finest hiding in the woods, BTW you should write short stories on the side dude!


dstiner86 said:


> So I can't get this guy out of my mind. .It usually takes a lot to get me freaked but wednesday this guy had me bugging out.. decided to hit up a local park that has a couple lakes to do some late night catfishing.. while there with no success getting a cat to bite I look across the lake and see a very dim light. . Suprised since we were the only cars there we just kepts fishing.. not long after we gave up on the cats and started bassing crossing the drive to check out some construction they where doing in the another lake.. with luck I landed this fiesty fellow on the second cast pass the do not cross tape.
> View attachment 78668
> 
> After a bunch of weeds and no fish we moved across the drive back to the lake we started..noticing the light was gone I didn't think much of it.. scanned the shoreline seen no one and decided to go to the right. .we fished the shore to about yards down from where we crossed to this bend in the lake..thats when the night silence broke to a odd yell of the word "hey guys!!!".. after seeing no one and with ur backs to the woods and not knowing where the yell came from we started back down the shoreline we just came from fishing it.. that's when we noticed that dim light agian and began hearing the muttering of multiple people..sitting at a bench right where we crossed was a guy just one guy with his bike. No poles just a solar light stuck into the ground and his bike leaning agianst the bench.. so we took a wide bearth around him..as we were heading back to the shore line I hear a dog and him yelling at the dog.. thing is for the growls coming it sounded like a big dog... I was only 20 feet away and my headlamp casted light well to him... there was no dog. So casually I greet him to get a loud low rumbling incomprehensible reply.. shrugging it off as him drunk (local fireworks was that night) we continued to fish with a curious I on this man of many voices as he sat there carrying on.. to who no clue.. 200 yards down I look back .lights gone... finally can fish with ease.. we started walking the treeline back to the back of the lake..got there decided it was late so we made our way back to the cars fishing them... got out of the trees and around a bend when something huge splashed.. so instantly we stopped and had our lines in the water... thats when I noticed that light agian.. in the treelines just where we were... moving closer..until disappearing maybe 30ft from us... that's when I looked at my buddy and said I'm getting out of here.... Im suprised I didn't give myself whiplash looking over my shoulder... all got to say...was something was seriously off with the guy I'm talking severe case of split personality.... and I'm glad I had a buddy there to fish with!!
> ...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Make sure you use your ccw permit if you ever decide to fish there at night again.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

Hezzer said:


> Another one of Knox Counties finest hiding in the woods, BTW you should write short stories on the side dude!


went there a few years ago one evening, and some lady said the cops were on the way. something about a guy waving a knife around. i was in a canoe, so i wasn't too concerned. i've only fished there at night through the ice, so it's not very crowded. this time of year, i don't think i'd go alone. you're probably safe, but these days, you just never know.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Make sure you use your ccw permit if you ever decide to fish there at night again.


If only I had a ccw... times like this make me want to get one

And yes hezzer another one of those knox county finest.. I've ran into some interesting people there...and some I wouldn't trust my back to for the life of me. .. probably was safe but ya never know anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

dstiner86 said:


> .... and I'm glad I had a buddy there to fish with!


I always have a buddy with me while fishing at night, too. He's only about 2 pounds, but he's got a pretty good bite.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

Got my ccw last year for things just like that.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I take my wifes girlfriend with me. Her name is Kimber, a real couger at .45, but hey, who am I to complain. LOL

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

You can open carry in ohio. It's a pain when getting in and out of car, but when I'm fishing it's always on my hip!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just douse the next freak with pepper spray; no cops, no court, no worries...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

People that use pepper spray get charged with assault alot. Ask any CPD officer. I think its because people don't realize while it is non lethal, you still have to prove there was a reason why you used it.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

remember you can only open carry a pistol if you are 21 since im 20 i cant have a pistol on my hip but an 870 over my shoulder is perfectly legal talk about inducing panic. And if those stories are weird, try the north end of alum at around 1 A.M.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

I see people like that every day on the cota bus I ride to work or where I work downtown. You get used to it. Most of them are harmless.


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds to me like your nerves are too bad to be fishing at night.
That crazy fella probably was paying you no attention what so ever.


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Jray on the north end of Alum. I met a doozy of a guy in a boat. Fishing with a family friend in his boat and he was talking to some guy I didn't recognize him but I thought everything was good. We launch from the dock and do some trolling and this guy literally follows right behind us and is sitting right above our lines. This goes on for about 15 mins and I can't concentrate on the fishing, just about when I had enough and start reeling in he turns off and zips on out of there. I look at my friend and ask him did you know that guy. He said he had no idea who he was that he was a little off and that when we launched he was hoping to get away from the guy. I can laugh about it know.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

BOO!  Everything is ten times scarier at night!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a creepy fishing experience...these guys across the river came out of the woods near dusk with what looked like nets. I thought they might be catching crawfish. Then they took their pants off and started wading towards me. The "nets" were plastic bags...i got the hell out of there...fishing was sweet too...caught my PB smallie that day


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

jray said:


> remember you can only open carry a pistol if you are 21 since im 20 i cant have a pistol on my hip but an 870 over my shoulder is perfectly legal talk about inducing panic. And if those stories are weird, try the north end of alum at around 1 A.M.


I'm 27 just don't have a pistol only a little remmy 597.. lol... 

And I forget who down below but my nerves usually just fine for night fishing. .not often someone creeps me the hell out haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

